# Rockwell Shapers 43-122 & 43-110



## FWBGBS (Jul 9, 2009)

Yes, the information _sneak thief_ finally speaks. Hello everyone, this is quite the router mainstay you have here. Lots of gooooood info to be had.

Question: I'm thinking of getting a shaper (is this blasphemous on a router forum?) and would like some info on the two stated models. Is there any hard evidence to choose one over the other (eg. tilt spindle, reverse motor)? I'm a simple hobbyist in need of a new toy. I've poured over the OWWM with few results.

Cheers, Brad


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Brad, and welcome to the RouterForums. Glad to have you as a member.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Brad
Welcome to the Router Forum! My own thinking would be cost. The unit (shaper) is more expensive, if it is a true shaper. The cutters are usually more expensive. In the long tun, the router does many things just as good, or better. The router can be held and moved quite easily. with the table, it is still more mobile, considering on the model of table. The only thing a router doesn't do is run back wards, and that doesn't seem to be a big minus. For home use, the router is almost always better suited. Now if you have more money than you know what to spend it on, Then the shaper is a nice tool for the heavy work. I hope that this helps. Thanks for asking. the forum will give you assistance with questions if we can.


----------



## FWBGBS (Jul 9, 2009)

dutchman 46 said:


> Hello Brad
> Welcome to the Router Forum! My own thinking would be cost. The unit (shaper) is more expensive, if it is a true shaper. The cutters are usually more expensive. In the long tun, the router does many things just as good, or better. The router can be held and moved quite easily. with the table, it is still more mobile, considering on the model of table. The only thing a router doesn't do is run back wards, and that doesn't seem to be a big minus. For home use, the router is almost always better suited. Now if you have more money than you know what to spend it on, Then the shaper is a nice tool for the heavy work. I hope that this helps. Thanks for asking. the forum will give you assistance with questions if we can.


*Thanks for the gracious reply Dutchman. I truly appreciate the help.*

I've got two Bosch routers/trim that work perfectly for the work I do (1617EVSPK & PR20EVSK). I also have your typical "limited space" issues (10' x 12') and haven't built a router table YET. All my machinery is mobile based. Most everything sits on one side of my garage until I start a project. Then, out goes the car and I have 20' x 24' to work with. This really isn't a router-table or shaper question; eventually I'll have both. I'm thinking I might need the shaper come this Fall when I get started on my "honey-do" list (read: moulding for the living room). This project also compliments a great excuse to acquire another man-toy.

I'm very aware of the controversy regarding 1/2" router bits run in one's shaper, but my father does this flawlessly via slowing his feed speed. Good point, the cutters are more expensive but after the moulding I'm hoping to run more router bits and fewer cutters

*Both used models can be had for around $150 in very clean well kept condition. The Rockwell manual has both models listed but does not distinguish the two. I figure the 43-122 would be higher end simply by looking at the model number graduation.*

Cheers, Brad


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

As the dutchman said, the router does pretty much everything the shaper does and cheaper, except large production projects. 
Like wood panel entry doors windows and many of the larger moldings and does it in one sometimes 2 passes depending on the species.

If you intend on pursuing this type of production operation I'd say go for the one that offers the most versatility and power.


----------

